# Gamer Pc für 1000 euro



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

*Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Hi
da ich es nicht mehr ertragen kann wie mein Laptop probleme macht,wollte ich mir einen neuen GAmer PC holen
Die Fragen
1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
 1.000 euro

 2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw.? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
 Ja, ich bräuchte eine Maus,Tastatur und ein Mauspad.

 3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
 Nein

 4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
 Selbstbau

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
 Ja, 1080p

 6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
 ICh bruch den Pc nur zum zocken,spielen tue ich eigentlich alles, meistens aber nur Shooter. (Metro,Saints row, Crysis,Team Fortress 2)

 7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
 Ja

 8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
 Ich brauche keine SSD.

Habe schonmal diese Zusammenstellung vorbereitet:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220dd573f93e7c42e9a4132deea7889e914234ce3f7eb

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
Mfg


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Das sieht sehr gut aus, was ich nicht weiß ist ob der Macho in das Zalman Z9 passt.

Eventuell anderes Board nehmen Produktvergleich ASRock Z87 Extreme3, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGP70-A0UAYZ), Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

Was ist den der Unterschied zwischen dem Extreme 3 und dem pro 3?


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Das Extreme hat mehr Anschlüsse und ist viel teurer.

Sind Maus, Tastatur & Co. in den 1000€ inbegriffen?


----------



## minicoopers (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Das Extreme 3 hat mehr Anschlüsse. Wenn dir die vom Pro 3 reichen, kannst Du auch das nehmen


----------



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

Ja Maus Tastatur,Maus und Mauspad sind in den 1000 euro inbegriffen


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Du kannst auch einen i5 4570 nehmen und dann den Hyper T4 CPU Kühler.
GraKa würde ich die GTX 770 Gainward Phantom nehmen, die hat höhere Taktraten und kostet 2€ weniger auf mf. (Ich bestelle auch bald nen PC)

Statt dem Zalman (taugt das was?) evtl. das BitFenix Shinobi + einem Enermax Lüfter:
120x120x25 Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB12 900U/m 11dB(A) Schwarz

Mit einem 450 Watt Netzteil, das leicht ausreicht, der Gainward Phantom und dem 4570 sieht die Konfi so aus: (Mein zukünftiger PC)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22097cc162ecb25c9a6d8eb812bda86c2b87309b3e46b


----------



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

Würde mir Cpu übertakten keine vorteile geben?


----------



## minicoopers (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Vily schrieb:


> Würde mir Cpu übertakten keine vorteile geben?


 In ein paar Jahren, wenn die CPU Leistung nicht mehr reichen sollte, kannst Du noch mehr Leistung aus der CPU holen und somit einen Neukauf nach hinten verzögern 
Du Musst jedoch bedenken, dass es teurer wird


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Doch, würde es natürlich. Durch den 4570 könntest du halt noch ein bisschen sparen und ein besseres Gehäuse nehmen.

Hast du schon ein Betriebssystem?


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Moin Vily,

wie grenn schon schrieb, die Zusammenstellung ist absolut .

Ich würde eher das Gigabyte Z77X-D3H empfehlen. Hat ein besseres Layout.

Und ein besseres Gehäuse. Das Z9 ist nicht schlecht, aber....

Das Shinobi ist echt klasse, hat aber leider kein Fenster und die perforierte Fensterversion mag ich nicht wirklich, wegen der Löcher.

BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich finde, eines der geilsten Gehäuse für die Konfig wäre das Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.

Und es besteht noch etwas Klärungsbedarf : Falls Du 4,5 GHz mit der CPU anpeilst, rate ich zu einem noch fetteren Kühler a la K2 oder Silver Arrow, weil die Haswells doch rechte Hitzköpfe sind.


----------



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

TerrorMango schrieb:


> Doch, würde es natürlich. Durch den 4570 könntest du halt noch ein bisschen sparen und ein besseres Gehäuse nehmen.
> 
> Hast du schon ein Betriebssystem?



Ja habe ich Win7


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Du aber immer mit deinen Gigabyte 

Die haben zwar ein besseres Layout, sind aber auch (zumindest bei H87ern) um 20-30€ teurer.

BitFenix ist wirklich  dann aber mit 1-2 Enermax Lüftern.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Auf OC zu verzichten halte ich für eine ziemlich gute Idee.

Die dadurch gesparte Kohle ins Gehäuse und restliche Peripherie buttern  

@ Mango

Dann sollte Asrock die Boards wenigstens wieder mit korrekten ATX Maßen produzieren, und nicht diese geschrumpften/eingelaufenen Versionen.


----------



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

Also doch kein Z9
Also 450 Watt netzteil und das Shinobi mit 2 Lüftern.
Ich dachte das Z9 wäre gut da es ja schon 4 Lüfter vorinstalliert hat und noch über eine Lüftersteuerung verfügt.
Noch welche empfehlungen?


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Das Z9 sieht irgendwie wie ein Plastikbomber aus. Und 4 Lüfter bringen nicht viel, wenn sie schwach oder laut sind. 

@ Rosigatton
Die ATX-Maße bei ASRock stimmen nicht?


----------



## minicoopers (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Naja die Asrock Board sind oft schmaler als "normale" ATX Boards


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Naja, dafür kostet das H87 Pro4 auf mindfactory 81€ und das H87 D3H 95€.
So viel macht das Format doch nicht aus oder? Ich meine, die Hardware hätte ja auch auf nem m-ATX Platz.


----------



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

Hättet ihr vielleicht eine empfehlung für ein micro?


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Ja, das Zalman Ansteckmikro in Verbindung mit einem Kopfhörer:

Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon mit Mikro-Clip: Amazon.de: Elektronik
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000W6Y0JY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

Tischmikro kann ich dir leider keines empfehlen.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Natürlich sind die Bohrungen bei Asrock schon korrekt ATX, aber die günstigen Boards sind echt etwas schmaler. Schlecht sind die trotzdem nicht, aber....

@ Vily

Ich würde ein besseres Gehäuse nehmen und beim Netzteil schon bei dem modularen 480 Watt Modell bleiben. Das 400 Watt Teilchen würde auch dicke reichen, aber 

Ist halt die Frage, ob Du unbedingt übertakten möchtest ? Erstmal bringt dir das so ziemlich wenig bis nix. In ein paar Jahren könntest Du, wie schon von meinen Kumoels erwähnt, einen neuen Unterbau etwas hinauszögern. Und, wie geschrieben, wenn Du 4,5 GHz anpeilst, sollte der Kühler ein Hai-Ender sein.

Thresh könnte mal was dazu schreiben .

Jepp, das Zalman Mikro ist gut und günstig 

Tischmikro kann ich dir empfehlen, wenn gewünscht.


----------



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

Und welche Tischmikros könntest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Eben noch wegen der ATX Maße, guckst Du hier : Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3, H87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), ASRock H87 Pro4, H87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGPA0-A0UAYZ), ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance, H87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGQ30-A0UAYZ), ASRock B85 Pro4, B85 (dual PC3-12800U DD

Das Fatality hat wieder "normale" Maße, kostet aber auch dementsprechend mehr.

Tischmikro, nicht ganz billig, aber sehr gut : the tbone SC440 USB


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Wenns ein Premium-Mikro sein darf:
the t.bone SC450 USB Mikrofon - Thomann sterreich

Wird auch von zahlreichen YouTubern benutzt.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Ich denke, das 440 reicht völlig. Vily will bestimmt keine hochwertigen Gesangsaufnahmen machen, oder  ?


----------



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich denke, das 440 reicht völlig. Vily will bestimmt keine hochwertigen Gesangsaufnahmen machen, oder  ?



Hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Weißte ja nie, ob nicht ein Gesangstalent dahinter steckt oder ein Gronkh 2.0


----------



## Duvar (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

So könnte man es machen https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2204cafaa11a43cc560a26e9d367d8d5a2d9a7a9996ab
oder den i5 4670 nehmen oder den 4570. Hab bei meiner Zusammenstellung keinen CPU Kühler, der mitgelieferte Kühler sollte zur Not auch reichen, wenn nicht einfach umändern.
Ne SSd kannste du später einfach hinzukaufen wenn wieder bissl Kohle zum ausgeben parat ist.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Auf jeden Fall ist deine Zusammenstellung grundsätzlich absolut .

Wenn Du 1000,- Taler locker machen kannst, dann kriegst Du nen zusätzlichen Hunni auch noch hin  .

Sprich, besseres Gehäuse, K2 oder Silver Arrow und ein Board mit korrekten Maßen (obwohl man auch das Asrock Z87 Pro 3 nehmen kann/könnte).

Jou, oder wie Duvar schreibt, SSD nachrüsten ist ganz klar ein gute Option.


----------



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> So könnte man es machen https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/ff2e702204cafaa11a43cc560a26e9d367d8d5a2d9a7a9996ab
> oder den i5 4670 nehmen oder den 4570. Hab bei meiner Zusammenstellung keinen CPU Kühler, der mitgelieferte Kühler sollte zur Not auch reichen, wenn nicht einfach umändern.
> Ne SSd kannste du später einfach hinzukaufen wenn wieder bissl Kohle zum ausgeben parat ist.



Für was den Xeon?
Ist doch ein I7 oder?


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Duvar schrieb:


> So könnte man es machen https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2204cafaa11a43cc560a26e9d367d8d5a2d9a7a9996ab
> oder den i5 4670 nehmen oder den 4570. Hab bei meiner Zusammenstellung keinen CPU Kühler, der mitgelieferte Kühler sollte zur Not auch reichen, wenn nicht einfach umändern.
> Ne SSd kannste du später einfach hinzukaufen wenn wieder bissl Kohle zum ausgeben parat ist.



Evtl. noch ein kleineres Netzteil nehmen, 450 Watt reichen auch aus und sind 15€ billiger.
450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold

Aber ansonsten passt die Konfi, auch wenn ein i5 fürs Gaming und nicht allzu exzessiven Rendern reicht.


----------



## minicoopers (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Vily schrieb:


> Ist doch ein I7 oder?


 JA der Xeon ist ein i7 ohne OC Möglichkeit und ohne IGP


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



minicoopers schrieb:


> ...und ohne IGP


Was gerade bei einem 2. Monitor für YT oder Sonstiges oder bei Ausfall der GPU problematisch ist.


----------



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wenn Du 1000,- Taler locker machen kannst, dann kriegst Du nen zusätzlichen Hunni auch noch hin  .).


Ich habe zwar mehr als 1000 euro da,aber mehr wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben für ein PC


----------



## minicoopers (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Was gerade bei einem 2. Monitor für YT oder Sonstiges oder bei Ausfall der GPU problematisch ist.


 Ja oder wenn man lange auch die Graka warten muss  
HAtte ich anfangs und dann habe ich die IGP meines i7 genutzt


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Ich halte den i5 4570 für die bessere Wahl, weils beim Gaming fast keinen Unterschied gibt und eine IGP vorhanden ist.


----------



## Duvar (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Rosi will nur bissl unsere Wirtschaft ankurbeln, nimms ihm nicht übel. 
1000€ sind schon ok fürn guten Spiele PC.


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Duvar schrieb:


> Rosi will nur bissl unsere Wirtschaft ankurbeln, nimms ihm nicht übel.
> 1000€ sind schon ok fürn guten Spiele PC.



Ich glaube ja nicht, dass Intel Anstoß braucht, dann eher AMD (von den CPUs her).
900€ für den Rechner bzw. 1000€ mit Peripherie sind auf jeden Fall  (Ist auch mein Budget, inkl. der selben Maus und Tastatur )


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Jepp, für ~ 1000,- Taler gibt´s auf jeden Fall einen sehr guten Gamer-PC, ob mit oder ohne OC ist ziemlich latte .

Ist halt die Sache mit dem OC. Notwendig ist das nicht, aber ich wollte es ja auch .

Mit sehr knappem Budget kann mann auch für ziemlich genau 600,- Taler einen Gamer-PC basteln, inkl. i5 4570 und 7870/GTX660Ti.


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Naja, aber mit OC würde der PC dann knapp 80-90€ mehr kosten und er wäre über seinem Budget. Auch wenn es sich in 2-3 Jahren sicher auszahlen wird, aber bis dahin kauf ich eh nen neuen.


----------



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22031436fb4d40fc871e47b7276d6f7a4cbd8daea62a7
Alles ok so weit?
Noch etwas was ich hinzufügen könnte?


----------



## minicoopers (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Duvar (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Ein PC ohne OCen ist wie sex mit socken oder ohne Viagra  (Nein ich brauch noch keine blauen pillen^^)
Mein Motto ist overclocken und dann ****** (das Popcorn popen lassen ist gemeint XD)
Wie dem auch sei, der PC ist schon top so, viel Spaß damit.
Ups hab ein verbotenes Wort geschrieben, popcörner "knallen" lassen ist wohl nicht gestattet^^


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Fürs BitFenix kannst du auch bei 2 120mm Lüftern bleiben. 
Und nimm eine Gainward Phantom, die hat einen höheren Takt und ist momentan billiger.
Sparen kannst du noch mit nem 450 Watt Netzteil, muss aber nicht sein.

EDIT: Außerdem kann man die GW Phantom leichter reinigen, da man(n) die Propeller einfach rausziehen kann.


----------



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Fürs BitFenix kannst du auch bei 2 120mm Lüftern bleiben.
> Und nimm eine Gainward Phantom, die hat einen höheren Takt und ist momentan billiger.
> Sparen kannst du noch mit nem 450 Watt Netzteil, muss aber nicht sein.



Wird die Gainward nicht heißer?
Der Kühler sieht irgendwie komisch aus


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> EDIT: Außerdem kann man die GW Phantom leichter reinigen, da man(n) die Propeller einfach rausziehen kann.


 
Grafikkarte reinigen? 
wozu? 
Eine neue kaufen geht schneller.


----------



## Duvar (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Über die Phantom hört man zunehmend negative Kritik, bleib lieber bei der Gigabyte.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Sieht wieder sehr gut aus .

Das Shinobi Core kommt aber nackig daher, damit Du das selbst al Gusto pimpst (Meshstreifen und Logo).

Zudem passen 140mm Lüfter nur in den Deckel. Also, 1 x 120mm vorne rein und 1 x 120mm hinten raus reicht.

Suche nach "bitfen" - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Grafikkarte reinigen?
> wozu?
> Eine neue kaufen geht schneller.



Der war gut Tresh.. Kauf dir mal schnell deine 690er neu^^.

Die GW Phantom soll relativ leise sein und auch nicht allzu heiß werden. Viel nehmen sich die Herstellerkarten sowieso nicht, die hängen nur das Referenzdesign ab. (Das mir eigentlich auch sehr gut gefällt. --> Mini-Titan )




Duvar schrieb:


> Über die Phantom hört man zunehmend negative Kritik, bleib lieber bei der Gigabyte.



Wo hast du denn das gehört? Die 4 Tests, die ich mir durchgelesen hab, sagen eigentlich nur, dass die Karte sehr gut sein soll.


----------



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Würde das Fractal Define R4 oder R2 einen besseren Airflow haben als das Shinobi?
Möchte es kühl haben


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Auf jeden Fall sehr gute Lösung : Screenshot by Lightshot 

Das Shinobi kriegst Du genau so kühl, wie das R4 oder R2. Die Fractal sind halt nochmal eine Klasse besser .

Beim Arc R2 sind ab Werk 3 x 140mm Lüfter verbaut inkl. Lüftersteuerung (5, 7 oder 12 Volt) . Viel kühler geht nicht .


----------



## Duvar (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Habs in der Grafikkartensektion gelesen, bei vielen kommt es zu abstürzen wegen dem hohen Takt wobei die Gigabyte boostet zum Teil (je nach karte) auch mit 1254 MHz wie die Phantom und ist kühler und leiser soweit ich das noch in Erinerrung hab.
Die Inno 3 D i chill Version ist auch gut, auch hoher Takt und mit eingebautem Werkzeug + beleuchteter Karte + Backplate.


----------



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sehr gute Lösung : Screenshot by Lightshot


Sowas habe ich ja noch nie bei einer Grafikkarte gesehen!!


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Das ist natürlich auch ne Preisklasse über dem Shinobi, obwohl das auch ausreichen würde.

Wenn es ins Budget passt, würd ich das nehmen (so wie ich), oder du wartest noch ein paar Tage, denn grade ist das R4 Window Black Pearl nicht vorrätig.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sehr gute Lösung : Screenshot by Lightshot


 
Das hat mehr Dampf. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Duvar schrieb:


> Habs in der Grafikkartensektion gelesen, bei vielen kommt es zu abstürzen wegen dem hohen Takt wobei die Gigabyte boostet zum Teil (je nach karte) auch mit 1254 MHz wie die Phantom und ist kühler und leiser soweit ich das noch in Erinerrung hab.



Das ist gut zu wissen, danke für die Info, ich geh dann mal Warenkorb ändern. *renn*
Ich bin ja auch zur Gigabyte bzw. Palit tendiert, aber Erok war so versessen drauf.

EDIT: Treshold  
Was...zur...Hölle...???


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Das Shinobi kriegst Du genau so kühl, wie das R4 oder R2. Die Fractal sind halt nochmal eine Klasse besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Beim Arc R2 sind ab Werk 3 x 140mm Lüfter verbaut inkl. Lüftersteuerung (5, 7 oder 12 Volt) . Viel kühler geht nicht


----------



## Duvar (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Ach wozu son teuren Luftkompressor holen, Luft gibt es ja auch in der Dose glaub ich und ich meine jetzt nicht ne Dose Bohnen und den körpereigenen Kompressor zum entstauben^^


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Oder du stellst dir ne Klima daneben. Oder ganz altmodisch "wasserkühlen" mit dem Gartenschlauch.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ach wozu son teuren Luftkompressor holen, Luft gibt es ja auch in der Dose glaub ich und ich meine jetzt nicht ne Dose Bohnen und den körpereigenen Kompressor zum entstauben^^


 
Hat deine Druckluft aus der Dose 20bar drauf?


----------



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ce81f2767fe0f7519f4a33fb15bf3a7cec0416c096
So habe es nun abgeändert.
Kann man so kaufen? Oder gibt es noch etwas das ich hinzufügen könnte?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Oder du stellst dir ne Klima daneben. Oder ganz altmodisch "wasserkühlen" mit dem Gartenschlauch.


 
nenenene. siehe meine sig


----------



## Duvar (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hat deine Druckluft aus der Dose 20bar drauf?


 
Klar wenn ich zu der Dose Bohnen nen Pfund Krautsalat nach juble hab ich sogar 2500bar^^
Nee für dich lohnt das schon, aber als jmd wo nur einen PC daheim stehen hat reicht sowas denke ich mal oder zur Not fährt man zur Tanke, bei den Kompressoren sollte man auch nen zusätzlcihen Wasser/Ölfilter mit holen, falls nun jmd auf die Idee kommt den zu kaufen


----------



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Ihr seid ja witzig drauf


----------



## Duvar (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Musst nur noch nen passenden Trichter montieren ans Gesäß damit der Bodyluftkompressor auch seine volle Leistung entfaltet


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

@ Tresh

Luft aus der Dose ist aber ein bisschen leiser.

@der pc-nutzer 

Ich würd die Tüte dann noch mit Wasser füllen um die volle "Kühlleistung" der Aldi Tüte zu entfalten.


----------



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> @der pc-nutzer
> 
> Ich würd die Tüte dann noch mit Wasser füllen um die volle "Kühlleistung" der Aldi Tüte zu entfalten.


 
Und das nennt man wohl Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Makalar (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Vily schrieb:


> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ce81f2767fe0f7519f4a33fb15bf3a7cec0416c096
> So habe es nun abgeändert.
> Kann man so kaufen? Oder gibt es noch etwas das ich hinzufügen könnte?


 
Sieht gut aus


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

@ TE

Beim Fractal R2 brauchst du, soweit ich weiß, keinen Lüfter mehr. Der Rest passt, auch wenn das Netzteil noch kleiner werden kann.


----------



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Wäre bei den Mainboards Gigabyte die bessere Wahl?
Oder sollte ich doch bei Asrock bleiben?


----------



## Makalar (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Gigabyte ist auch ein Top Hersteller


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Von der Leistung tun sich beide nix. 

Dieses ist knapp 2,- Euro teurer : Gigabyte H87-HD3 Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Den zusätzlichen Lüfeer brauchst Du beim Arc R2 nicht.

Den Kühler (Hyper T4) natürlich trotzdem nehmen.


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Dieses ist knapp 2,- Euro teurer: Gigabyte H87-HD3 Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail[/URL]



Hat aber auch 2 USB Slots weniger.


----------



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Dann bleib ich beim Asrock.
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22052d64fe45709258e342b1e4f4500145f0dd701f158
Sind MAus,Tastatur und Mauspad ok?


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

@ Mango

Pfffft 

Ich raffe eh nicht, wofür manche Leute 12 USB Ports brauchen  

Da hole ich mir nen günstigen Hub und gut ist.

Maus und Tastatur sind wohl die meistverkaufte Kombination.
P/L mäßig


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Vily schrieb:


> Was ist den der Unterschied zwischen dem Extreme 3 und dem pro 3?


 
Soweit ich weiß hat das Extreme 3 und das GA-Z87X-D3H bessere Spannungswandler und ist deswegen besser zum übertakten geeignet.

Aber da du nicht mehr übertakten will nimm das H87 Pro4 oder das GA-H87-HD3.




Duvar schrieb:


> Klar wenn ich zu der Dose Bohnen nen Pfund Krautsalat nach juble hab ich sogar 2500bar^^


----------



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Gut dann werde ich mir den Pc dann kaufen.
Danke an alle die hier mitgeholfen haben.

Edit: SOllte ich bei einem Problem mit meinem Laptop einen neuen Thread aufmachen?


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Mango
> 
> Pfffft
> 
> ...



Naja, Maus und Tastatur 1 Slot, dann hängste noch nen USB-Stick dran und evtl. noch ein Headset oder BT-Stick. Dann geht nix mehr. Und USB-Adapter ist auch blöd, dann hat man noch mehr herumliegen.

Maus und Tastatur werden oft empfohlen, die G400 ist ja der Nachfolger der "berühmten" MX518. (Deine jetzige Konfi erinnert mich stark an meine )


----------



## minicoopers (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Dann wünsche ich schon mal viel Spaß mit dem neuen Knecht


----------



## Duvar (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Viel Spaß mit dem Rechner.


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Viel Spaß beim Zocken. Und natürlich auch beim Zusammenbauen, ist wie das erste Mal...LEGO bauen.


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Vily schrieb:


> Edit: SOllte ich bei einem Problem mit meinem Laptop einen neuen Thread aufmachen?



Ich denke hier kannst du ein neues Thema dazu eröffnen 
Notebooks und Netbooks


----------



## Vily (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ich denke hier kannst du ein neues Thema dazu eröffnen
> Notebooks und Netbooks


 
schon erstellt


----------



## Vily (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Ist es normal das Mindfactory die Gehäuse getrennt schickt?
Habe zwar alle Bauteile da,aber das Gehäuse fehlt noch :/


----------



## Adi1 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Vily schrieb:


> Ist es normal das Mindfactory die Gehäuse getrennt schickt?


 
Ja, grosse Teile lagern im Großteillager  und werden daher separat verschickt .


----------



## Vily (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Na gut danke ;D
Könntet ihr mir sagen auf was ich beim zusammenbau beachten muss?
Oder könnt ihr mir einen Link zu einer guten Anleitung geben?
Möchte auf jedenfall nichts falsch machen


----------



## grenn-CB (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Bei Youtube gibt es eine gute Videoanleitung


----------



## Vily (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Danke!
Werd mich dann melden wenn der "Knecht" dann steht.


----------



## grenn-CB (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Was ich noch dazu sagen sollte ist dass der Zusammenbau in mehreren Videoteilen gezeigt wird, aber da es eine Playlist ist müsste er alle nacheinander zeigen.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Jou, die Videos sind 

Und bisschen lesen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

Ist echt ein Kinderspiel. Die Abstandhalter vom Mainboard im Gehäuse nicht vergessen, darauf achten, das alle Kabel/Stecker richtig einrasten........


----------



## Vily (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Habe grade Ram,Cpu undKühler aufgebaut,aber wenn ich das Mainboard in das gehäuse einbauen will,stimmen die Löcher vom Mainboard nicht mit dem Gehäuse überein


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Haste in die Richtige eingesteckt, in den Löchern wo ein A dran ist, ist glaub bei allen gehäuse so.


----------



## grenn-CB (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Vielleicht die Abstandshalter falsch eingedreht?


----------



## Vily (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

HAbe alle Abstandshalter in die Löcher mit den markierungen "A" und "A/m" eingedreht.
Werde versuchen alle Abstandshalter nochmal einzubauen


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Wuchtel aber ned heftig rum, sonst zerkratzt du es unten, sonst ist alles putt, wollte ich noch erwähnen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Du musst die Abstandshalter entsprechend der Mainboard Spezifikationen einbauen.
Also ATX bei ATX Brett.


----------



## Vily (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

DAs gibts doch nicht!
Will immernoch nicht passen.Ich brauch nur noch nen Millimeter,dann würde es passen.
Werde es jetzt solange probieren bis es passt
Falls ihr noch Tipps habt,bitte hier in denThread schreiben!
Kann das echt gebrauchen

edit:HURAA es passt bis jetzt nur eine Schraube!!


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Vily schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand helfen?
> Habe grade Ram,Cpu undKühler aufgebaut,aber wenn ich das Mainboard in das gehäuse einbauen will,stimmen die Löcher vom Mainboard nicht mit dem Gehäuse überein


 
Du musst die Abstandshalter auch gerade einschrauben .


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Glaub man muss auch nicht alle Schrauben benutzen oder? wenn eins nicht klappt. korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre^^


----------



## Vily (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Du musst die Abstandshalter auch gerade einschrauben .


 
Ich musste die ja nichtmal richtig einschrauben,nur mit der Hand etwas kräftig drehen



Adi1 schrieb:


> Glaub man muss auch nicht alle Schrauben benutzen oder? wenn eins nicht klappt. korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre^^


Das ding ist halt dass nur eine schraube passt und der rest nicht geht

Ich habe auch irgendwie das Gefühl das es etwas mir der IO Blände(tut mir leid wenn das falsch geschrieben ist ) zu tuen hat


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Ist nicht zwingend erforderlich alle Schrauben zu benutzen, Leute wo öfter ein und ausbauen zB machen das erst recht nicht


----------



## Vily (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ist nicht zwingend erforderlich alle Schrauben zu benutzen, Leute wo öfter ein und ausbauen zB machen das erst recht nicht


 
Ich glaub nicht das 1 schraube das Mainbord halten wird


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Vily schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das 1 schraube das Mainbord halten wird


 
4 sollten es mindestens sein


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Hast du auch eine Auge auf die Input und Output Slot, muss ja so reingleiten. 

Machmal Nah bild aufnahmen von den schrauben bei der Gehäuse, vlt hilft das naja..

Naja wenn du es hinter dir hast, haste wenigstes was gelernt = )

dann nimm mal Paar weg, wenn nutzer sagt 4 reichen, sollte halt in Gute Position liegen, das es fest bleibt
und nicht schief liegt, vlt haste du es dann leichter.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> 4 sollten es mindestens sein


 
Gefährlicher Irrtum, wenn das Mainboard in der Mitte durchbiegt, hast Du schnell mal einen Kurzschluss .


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ist nicht zwingend erforderlich alle Schrauben zu benutzen, Leute wo öfter ein und ausbauen zB machen das erst recht nicht


 
Gerade oben sollten Schrauben drin sein, denn da sitzt der Kühler und ohne Schraube würde das Brett durch das Gewicht des Kühlers vom Mainboard Tray weg gebogen werden.


----------



## Vily (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Ok Mainboard ist fest,musste aber die IO Blände wegmachen,hoffe das war nicht wichtig


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Meinst du das Blech, das du ins Case setzt, wo das Mainboard die Schnittstellen hat wie USB?
Das ist nur Optik. Kannst du weg lassen.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

haste vlt die nicht Richtig eingesteckt die IO blende, bei paar muss du schon mal gern etwas drücken


jo quanten, das meint er.


----------



## Vily (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Ja genau das
NA dann bin ich ja erleichtert.
Jetzt gehts zum Netzteil *seufz*


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Die Blende baue ich seit Jahren nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Hehe und wie kommst du voran?


----------



## grenn-CB (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Blende baue ich seit Jahren nicht mehr ein.


 
Ich würde sie trotzdem einbauen, zwingend ist sie nicht, aber es sieht schöner aus und wenn man mal was hinten reinstecken will kann man sich besser antasten und muss nicht den Rechner umdrehen um zu sehen wo jetzt ein Loch nach drinnen ist und was ein Anschluss ist.

Also mein Rat ist es sie einzubauen.


----------



## Vily (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hehe und wie kommst du voran?


 
Überhaubt nicht.Alles ist jetzt eingebaut und es sollte jetzt die Kabelkunde drankommen,aber ich komme nicht an den ATX_12V stecker ran.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Du meinst doch sicherlich den P4/8 Stecker ? Dann musst Du halt das Mainboard wieder ausbauen.


----------



## Vily (13. Juli 2013)

Hoffe ihr könnt was sehen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2013)

Ich würde den kühler um 180° drehen


----------



## Vily (13. Juli 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Ich würde den kühler um 180° drehen



Würde ich auc gerne 
Aber da ich heute 7 Dtunden gebaatelt habe,ist es mir eigentlich schon egal.
Wenn die zeit des Overclocking gekommen ist ,muss ich eh die WLP wächseln


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2013)

Bei wlp liegen die unterschiede meist bei nichtmal 1°C


----------



## Vily (13. Juli 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Bei wlp liegen die unterschiede meist bei nichtmal 1°C



Schöhn zu wissen..
Wenn die Temps zu hoch sind werde ich den Kühler drehen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2013)

Vily schrieb:


> Schöhn zu wissen..
> Wenn die Temps zu hoch sind werde ich den Kühler drehen



Da wird es zwar keise großen unterschiede geben, aber es wird dennoch kühler und, ganz wichtig, leiser


----------



## Makalar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Ich würde den Kühler auf jeden Fall baldmöglichst drehen, so wie es jetzt ist, rangeln der CPU und der Hecklüfter um das bisschen Luft


----------



## Vily (13. Juli 2013)

Apropo luft: Irgendwie scheinen die Gehäuselüfter nicht anzuspringen.
Habe die Lüfter glaube ich an die Luftsteuerung angeschlossen


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Glaube? Erinnert mich an folgendes:

Anruf beim PC-Pannen-Dienst:
"Hallo bei PC Helferlein, wie kann ich Ihnen helfen?"
"Hallo, ich habe gerade meinen Computer angeschaltet, allerdings erscheint kein Bild."
"Leuchtet am Bildschirm ein ein kleines Lämpchen?"
"Nein!"
"OK, bitte überprüfen Sie, ob ein Kabel vom Bildschirm zum PC führt!"
"Moment bitte" - kurze Stille - "Ja, da ist ein Kabel!"
"Nun gut, dann überprüfen Sie mal ob ein Kabel vom Bildschirm zu einer Steckdose führt!"
"OK, kleinen Moment" - kurze Stille - "Leider kann ich das nicht genau erkennen, es ist so dunkel hier!"
"Schalten sie doch das Licht ein!"
"Geht nicht, wir haben einen Stromausfall!" 

Kann deine Sorgen aber gut nachempfinden, hab damals 24h gebraucht bis Rechner aufgebaut war...


----------



## grenn-CB (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Ist die Lüftersteuerung auch wo angeschlossen?

@Duvar
24 Stunden?
Ich habe für meinen PC vor einem Jahr nur 1 1/2 Stunden gebraucht und da CPU und HDD 2 Tage später kamen brauchte ich dann nochmal 15-20 Minuten.


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Ich hatte probs beim Storm Trooper Gehäuse, lag eventuell da dran. 
Soweit ich weiss soll der schwerer sein zum zusammen bauen für Anfänger.


----------



## Makalar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich hatte probs beim Storm Trooper Gehäuse, lag eventuell da dran.
> Soweit ich weiss soll der schwerer sein zum zusammen bauen für Anfänger.


 
Lieber in Ruhe bauen, und dafür ordentlich  
Wenn man es zum 1. Mal macht, ist es normal, dass man länger braucht


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Jop verdammte Kabelkunde, die Sachen alle einbauen mit CPU Kühler etc waren kein Problem.
War ja damals auch noch Selbst Bau Jungfrau und nun bin ich eine PC Bau who..^^


----------



## grenn-CB (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Bei mir gab es auch Probleme da ich schon alles eingebaut habe und nur die HDD noch nicht eingebaut war und diese sich nicht mehr einbauen ließ, so musste ich die Front lösen, den Gehäuselüfter ausbauen und dann die HDD einbauen das Gehäuse war ein Sharkoon T9. Das war übrigens auch der erste Selbstbau PC.

@TE
Ist die Lüftersteuerung denn wo angeschlossen?


----------



## Vily (13. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist es angeschlossen  
Da die Lüfter auf 12V laufen und das für mich leise ist,gibt es keine Probs mehr.
Sollte ich vielleicht Benchmarks machen ?


----------



## Makalar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Du könntest vllt. mal die Stabilität mir Prime95 und die Temps mit CoreTemp checken


----------



## Vily (13. Juli 2013)

Danke!

Werde dann euch die Daten geben, wenn es soweit ist


----------



## grenn-CB (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Eine Viertelstunde Prime 95 sollte erstmal reichen (Temperaturen wie Makalar sagt mit Core Temp auslesen) , aber du kannst auch noch Cinebench 11.5 ausprobieren und den aktuellen 3D Mark, sowie den Unigine Valley.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2013)

Man kann auch core damage verwenden


----------



## Vily (13. Juli 2013)

So nächster Fehler:
Vom Cpu Kühler dreht der eine nicht richtig ,er schwingt eher.
Irgenwelche vorachläge?


----------



## Makalar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Vily schrieb:


> So nächster Fehler:
> Vom Cpu Kühler dreht der eine nicht richtig ,er schwingt eher.
> Irgenwelche vorachläge?


 
Wo hast du ihn angeschlossen?


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

hast es bei CPU fan angeschlossen?


----------



## Vily (13. Juli 2013)

Nein bei CPU_OPT


----------



## Vily (13. Juli 2013)

Ich habe jetzt mal den Adapter vom Kühler genommen und jetzt funktionieren beide!
Werde dann morgen die Temps bringen.
Gute Nacht euch allen!


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Super und eine gute Nacht


----------



## Vily (14. Juli 2013)

Warum meint ihr eigentlich das der Cpu Kühler ins Gehäuse pusten soll?
Dachte mir wenn ich den CPU Kühler so aufbaue das dann die Luft direkt rausgeht und es Kühler im Gehäuse wird.


----------



## Makalar (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Vily schrieb:


> Warum meint ihr eigentlich das der Cpu Kühler ins Gehäuse pusten soll?
> Dachte mir wenn ich den CPU Kühler so aufbaue das dann die Luft direkt rausgeht und es Kühler im Gehäuse wird.


 
Der CPU Kühler soll mit der Luft, die vom Frontlüfter eingesaugt wird, die CPU kühlen, und die erwärmte Luft wird dann durch den Hecklüfter aus dem Gehäuse befördert


----------



## Vily (14. Juli 2013)

Ja das ist mal ne super Erklärung  
Danke!


----------



## Vily (14. Juli 2013)

Was wäre denn eigentlich der beste Bildanschluss?
Und ist es eigentlich egal was ich für ein Lan Kabel nehme?


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Normalerweise ist es egal welches LAN Kabel du nimmst.

Nimm HDMI, falls der Monitor kein HDMI hat würde ich DVI nehmen.


----------



## Makalar (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Bei Monitoren würde ich den DVI Anschluss nehmen, es wird ja kein Ton übertragen


----------



## Vily (15. Juli 2013)

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Cat5e und Cat6?

Werd mir dann ein HDMI holen


----------



## Vily (15. Juli 2013)

Wusste echt nicht dass es so viele Probleme mit einem neuen PC gibt 

Das Problem:
Der PC will irgendwe keine Internetverbindung aufbauen.
Was ich schon probiert habe:
Router neustarten
Windows neuinstallieren
andere Lan kabel probieren

Habe ein normales Cat6 10m Kabel  und eine Fritzbox 7390
Ich hatte nochnie eine Lan verbindung,von daher weiß ich nicht wie sowas abläuft 

Edit: Windows sagt das ich einen Netzwerktreiber installieren soll


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Internet u. Netzwerk bereich, könnte man dir vlt besser helfen, da sind Top Leute dabei,
anscheind schauen dir hier selten rein.


----------



## Vily (15. Juli 2013)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Internet u. Netzwerk bereich, könnte man dir vlt besser helfen, da sind Top Leute dabei,
> anscheind schauen dir hier selten rein.



Liegt warscheinlich daran das der Thread immernoch den "1000 euro gamer pc" namen hat

Edit: Kann den keiner helfen?
Edit2:Vielleich mache ich auch noch deswegen einen neuen Thread auf


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Router auf Werkseinstellungen...und dann neu einrichten.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Ist doch nicht schlimm, wenn du da jetzt neue Thread aufmachst, bekommst du halt schnelle Hilfe = )
und passen tut es  auch.

edit
Kannst ja mal Duvar Tip versuchen, bei fritzbox geht ja neu einrichten ganz schnell.

hoffe hast nicht dein zugansnr usw. irgendwo verschusselt


----------



## Vily (15. Juli 2013)

Was für eine Zugangsnummer den?


----------



## Makalar (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Vily schrieb:


> Was für eine Zugangsnummer den?


 
Wahrscheinlich meint er den Code für den Zugang zum Netzwerk


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Die Zugangsdaten was du von dein internet Anbieter bekommst

Zugangsnr.
anschlusserkennung 
solche sachen.


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Der Netzwerkschlüssel steht doch soweit ich weiss hintem am Router dran.
Im Browser schreibst du fritz.box, dann kommste über den Browser ins Fritzbox Menü.
Such halt vorher mal den Zettel vom Anbieter, wo alles relevante drauf steht.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

hat es geklappt? 

hoffe hast noch internet :O


----------



## Vily (15. Juli 2013)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> hat es geklappt?
> 
> hoffe hast noch internet :O




Nein hat es nicht,ist aber nicht mehr wichtig, da ich mich jetzt entschlossen habe mir einen WLAN Stick zu holen.
Könnt ihr mir einen guten empfehlen?

Und was soll ich für Prime95 einstellungen benutzen?

Die leute die immernoch mir in diesem Thread helfen kriegen ein großes DANKE! von mir.


----------



## Duvar (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

TP-Link USB 2.0 Netzwerkkarte TL-WN821N WLan 1 Port 300Mbit/s
oder TP-Link Netzwerkkarte TL-WN821NC WLan 1 Port 300Mbit/s USB 2.0


----------



## Vily (16. Juli 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> TP-Link USB 2.0 Netzwerkkarte TL-WN821N WLan 1 Port 300Mbit/s
> oder TP-Link Netzwerkkarte TL-WN821NC WLan 1 Port 300Mbit/s USB 2.0



Was würd ich nur ohne dich machen Duvar...
Danke!


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Oder : TP-Link Netzwerkkarte TL-WN822N WLan 1 Port 300Mbit/s Mini USB

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...70340-hier-ist-eine-anleitung-zu-prime95.html


----------



## Vily (16. Juli 2013)

Wie kriege ich eigentlich den ATX stecker aus dem Mainboard?
Scheint mir irgendwie fest zu seinen


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Du musst natürlich die Sperre rausdrücken : Screenshot by Lightshot

Geht schonmal etwas schwer  . Ist ja eingerastet. Eventüll mit nem Schraubendreher nachhelfen, ohne diesen ins Mainboard zu rammen .


----------



## Vily (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Ok endlich hier die Temps beim prime95 Stress Test:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte ich mir sorgen machen?

Und ja,sollte die option im BIos "Core Voltage" auf AUTO sein?


----------



## Makalar (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Unter 60°C, das ist gut 
Wie lange hast du Prime laufen lassen?


----------



## Vily (16. Juli 2013)

Makalar schrieb:


> Unter 60°C, das ist gut
> Wie lange hast du Prime laufen lassen?



15 mins


----------



## Makalar (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Dann passt das


----------



## Vily (16. Juli 2013)

Auf was sollte ich meine Voltage einstellen?


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Ohne übertakten kannst Du die auf "Auto" lassen.


----------



## Vily (16. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte grade einen Absturz bei C3,ist das normal bei den jetzigen Treibern oder sollte ich mir sorgen machen?


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Vily schrieb:


> Ich hatte grade einen Absturz bei C3,ist das normal  bei den jetzigen Treibern oder sollte ich mir sorgen machen?



Was ist genau passiert? Wurdest Du einfach auf den Desktop geworfen oder erschien ein BlueScreen? Oder ist der Rechner eingefroren (also das Bild meine ich )?


----------



## Vily (16. Juli 2013)

Als Fehlermeldung von Memory oder ähnliches.
Dann kam beim anklcken von "ok" die meldung "Crysis 3 funktioniert nicht mehr"(oder wie auch immer der name der exe ist)
Und unten rechts stand etwas vom Nvidia treiber

Edit:sorry für die dumme beschreibung 
Edit2:lasse grade Furmark laufen um zu gucken wie die max Temps sind


----------



## grenn-CB (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Welchen Treiber hast du denn drauf?


----------



## Vily (16. Juli 2013)

320.49 WHQL

Edit:wusste garnicht das eine Grafikkarte über 4000 RPM kommt 
Edit2: Werde dann mal melden wen es nochmal passiert

Edit3:habe grade mal ein bisschen FC3 gespielt und habe bei einer Cutscene 79 grad gehabt!
Sind die Temps in Ordnung?


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Bis 90°C ist unbedenklich für die Grafikkarte, kühler ist natürlich besser.

Mit Memory kann der VRAM der Grafikkarte gemeint sein, oder aber auch der RAM. Wenn der Fehler nochmal auftritt, poste am besten mal CPU-Z Screenshots (Reiter Mainboard, Memory, SPD). Dann kann man sehen, ob der RAM richtig im BIOS eingestellt ist (und ob das BIOS aktuell ist).


----------



## Vily (16. Juli 2013)

habe grad ein bisschen FC3 gespielt und ein Screenshot gemacht
http://s1.directupload.net/images/130716/f9vmradl.png
Ist schon irgendwie witzig dass ich mit nem Spiel höhere Temps kriege als mit Prime95 und Furmark.
Ich dachte ich hätte etwas freiraum für das Cpu übertakten...hab mich wohl getäuscht 
Und nach einer Stunde spielen ist mir ziehmlich warm geworden 
Der Sommer kann zeihmlich blöd für den Gamer werden 


Edit:Nochmal zum ATX stecker :kann ich wenn ich den Kühler umdrehen will einfach das Netzteil am Mainboard stecken lassen?
Will nicht umbedingt mit Werkzeug an mein Mainboard


----------



## Vily (17. Juli 2013)

Sorry für den Doppelpost aber ich hätte ne frage.

Pusten Cpu kühler luft oder saugen sie Luft?


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Je nachdem wie du den Lüfter auf dem Kühlkörper montiert hast.


----------



## Vily (17. Juli 2013)

Sorry habe dein Antwort falsch gelesen.
Als wenn du meinst in welche richtung die schauen.
Beide Pusten/Blasen in richtung zum Gehäuselüfter der Oben/Links ist.
Edit:Bin grad echt am überlegen ob ich  die Gigabyte Karte zurückschicke und mir dr Inno3D hole ,weil 79grad bei 98% Fan speed


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

4000rpm dürften bei der Gigabyte GTX 770 nicht korrekt sein, würde ja eher die Karte umtauschen und diese noch einmal nehmen.


----------



## Vily (17. Juli 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> 4000rpm dürften bei der Gigabyte GTX 770 nicht korrekt sein, würde ja eher die Karte umtauschen und diese noch einmal nehmen.



Also meinst du ich habe ein fehlerhaftes Modell erwischt?


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

kann gut möglich sein denn hier ist sie sowohl im Idle als auch unter Last ein klein wenig leiser als die Inno3D GTX 770 iChill Sechs Modelle der GeForce GTX 770 im Test


----------



## Vily (17. Juli 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> kann gut möglich sein denn hier ist sie sowohl im Idle als auch unter Last ein klein wenig leiser als die Inno3D GTX 770 iChill Sechs Modelle der GeForce GTX 770 im Test



66 Grad mit der Gigabyte! *schlapplach* ich krieg mit 100% Fan speed in FC3 70 grad hin...
Also entweder ich lebe mit der Graka oder ich mach mir den Stress und tausch sie um.
Oder ich versuche den Airflow im meinem Gehäuse zu verbessern

Edit: Habe jetzt Kabelbinder benutzt um ein bischen im Gehäuse aufzuräumen
Und ich habe probiert die Pcie blenden (wo man die Grafikkarte festschraubt) rauszubehmen
Checke hetzt die Temps mit furmark

Edit2: ich komm mir langsam vor als würde ic einn Blog führen^^

Edit3ie Temps der Graka sind um 5 grad abgestiegen yay^^


----------



## Vily (18. Juli 2013)

--------


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Vily schrieb:


> Also entweder ich lebe mit der Graka oder ich mach mir den Stress und tausch sie um.



Ich würde sie umtauschen, so stressig ist das nicht. Retourenschein beim Händler anfordern / ausdrucken, Grafikkarte eintüten und zur Post bringen. Fertig


----------



## Vily (18. Juli 2013)

Danke Softy

Viele von euch haben mir ja geraren ich soll den CPU Kühler um drehen.
Kann ich nicht einfach dir Lüfter von der CPU abnehmen und an der andere seite festmachen?


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

In welche Richtung pustet der Lüfter denn im Moment?


----------



## Vily (18. Juli 2013)

Aus dem Gehäuse,in richtung Gehäuselüfter
Ich weiß ja nicht mal ob mein Kühler saugt oder blaßt


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

So sollte der Kühler montiert sein : Screenshot by Lightshot

Wenn Du den Lüfter einfach an die andere Seite packen kannst, ist das auch in Ordnung (also so, wie auf dem Foto).


----------



## Vily (18. Juli 2013)

Also saugt der Lüfter...
Danke Rosi


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Der soll aber blasen , nicht saugen , und zwar gegen/durch den Kühlkörper in Richtung hinterem, ausblasenden Gehäuselüfter .


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Mit nur einem saugenden Lüfter ist die Kühlleistung bescheiden, der muss die Luft schon durch den Kühlkörper drücken.

In welche Richtung der Lüfter bläst, sieht man am Rahmen, also die Luft bläst in die Richtung, an der der Lüfterrahmen an der Nabe befestigt ist.

P.S. Rosi, Du altes Ferkel


----------



## Vily (18. Juli 2013)

Sagt das mir vielleicht wohin es Pustet?

Ist mir sofort aufgefallen,als ich den Kühler zum ersten mal aufgebaut habe. Habs aber irgendwe vergessen


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Er pustet in Pfeilrichtung


----------



## Vily (18. Juli 2013)

Ok habs jetzt abgebaut. Wollte auch wieder richtig aufbauen,aber der stört irgendwe beim Lüfter aufbau.Obwohl ich LP Ram habe.
Weiß einer was da falsch sin kann?


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Kannst Du mal ein Foto machen und hier hochladen?


----------



## Vily (18. Juli 2013)

Falls ihr mehr braucht ,mach ich mehr


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Der mittlere Lüfter gehört nach aussen und der etwas größere in die Mitte.

Die Ram Riegel gehören in die hellen Slots, also in 1 und 3.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

sieht doch auch auf dem produktbild so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Auf dem Foto von Vily sieht der rechte Luffi größer. Kann mich auch täuschen  .

Müsste trotzdem über den Ram passen.


----------



## Vily (18. Juli 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Der mittlere Lüfter gehört nach aussen und der etwas größere in die Mitte.
> 
> Die Ram Riegel gehören in die hellen Slots, also in 1 und 3.



Warum dass den? Die Ram Riefel haben auch so funktioniert.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto von Vily sieht der rechte Luffi größer. Kann mich auch täuschen


 
jap, denn so wies aussieht sind beides ty147 lüfter


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Der Ram gehört in Slot 1 und 3, wegen Dualchannel. Guck ins Handbuch, da steht´s geschrieben.

Was meinst Du, warum die unterschiedliche Farben haben ?


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*



Vily schrieb:


> Warum dass den? Die Ram Riefel haben auch so funktioniert.



Der RAM läuft nur im Dual-Channel Modus, wenn Du sie in die gleichfarbigen Slots steckst. Ansonsten läuft der im Single-Channel Modus und der Rechner ist ein paar % langsamer.


----------



## Vily (18. Juli 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Was meinst Du, warum die unterschiedliche Farben haben ?



Weil das Board dann sonst zu viel schwarz hätte 

Ok werd es dann probieren


----------



## Vily (18. Juli 2013)

Denke mal dass kann so bleiben


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Jou, passt doch .


----------



## Vily (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

So hab jetzt wieder ein prime95 Test gemacht. Aufgefalen ist mir das die Voltage etwas höher war als beim Letztem Test.

    Kühler falschrum                                                                   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Richtigrum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind die Temps in Ordnung?


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Ja, die Temperaturen passen schon, bis 70°C sind unbedenklich. Du kannst ja manuell noch versuchen, etwas weniger VCore einzustellen.


----------



## Vily (18. Juli 2013)

Habe mal gelesen das ein höherer Anpressdruck die Temps senken würden
Stimmt das?

Und bis wieviel Grad darf ich maximal mit OC betreiben?


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Wärmeleitpaste wirkt im Prinzip isolierend, daher ist ein höherer Anpressdruck (also eine dünnere Schicht WLP) für die Temperaturen vorteilhaft, der Effekt ist aber minimal. Willst Du spürbar niedrigere Temperaturen, müsstest Du die CPU köpfen und den Schmodder, den Intel da als WLP zwischen Die und Heatspreader schmiert, abkratzen und bessere WLP oder Flüssigmetall benutzen. Aber dann ist die Garantie natürlich Essig 

Dürfen darfst Du Deine CPU übertakten, bis sie throttelt (so ab 105°C)  Ratsam ist das aber natürlich nicht. Ich hatte beim benchen schon um die 100°C, aber auf Dauer ist das nicht gut für die CPU. Wobei eine zu hohe Spannung weitaus schädlicher ist als kurzzeitig mal eine hohe Temperatur.


----------



## Vily (18. Juli 2013)

Wenn die Temps irgendwann wirklich das Problem sein sollten,werd ich sie köpfen.

Danke Softy


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

Bitte. Und übertreibe es nicht mit dem Anpressdruck, denn schon Konfuzius wusste: Nach fest kommt ab


----------



## Monsjo (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für 1000 euro*

So dann mach mal Bilder von der nichtpassenden I/O-Blende und vom Case bzw. warum das nicht passt.


----------

